# What device do you use to browse SAS?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I know you might use several types but choose the most used one.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Galaxy Note 8 smartphone. I don't have any other devices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

My trusty samsung galaxy tablet.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Usually my iPad unless I have to give someone a warning. I use my laptop for that.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Desktop; strange to see it is the next lowest device used


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Desktop.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Remote viewing.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Best Ever Thread!*

a global wideworld worldwide one outside SAS?

this one important I want see the numbas Grooww!

I assume each human each age, each continent, all only the tiniest only smallest pocket size babytoy

rewarding if I'm wrong or right

we have eyeballs the size of rats? plankton? whitebait fish eyes? spider eyes?

no built-in zoom function? well, all people live in their ears only?

which of the 4 listed has the best value paying for what you get for function?

I say top best in order. bottom worst


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Lenovo Thinkpad (laptop). I'm only on here when I'm at home, and when I'm at home I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cloud9100. :b


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Usually the IPAD. I also have a computer hooked up to the big screen tv which I am using right now due to the IPAD needs charged.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Mostly desktop because the using it on my phone is an absolute pain


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Laptop becacuse that's the only thing I have.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Almost always my laptop. Occasionally, I will use my smart phone but not often.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Laptop during the day, tablet at night.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't understand how people can use a phone for these kind of things. There's no way I can type a decent sentence with it in one go. I recommend using it as a phone; a device you can call people with. I've tried it. It works.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Phone cause my laptop broke


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I use a laptop most of the time. I do browse SAS a bit on my phone when I'm at work and late at night after I've shut off the lights. Basically just look at already subscribed threads. 

But I almost never post while using my phone. Typing on the phone is way too cumbersome. I need a real keyboard to type anything longer than a couple sentences.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Desktop with my super loud and obnoxious mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Desktop most of the time. I don't even try on my tablet anymore...too many ads and malware.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> Desktop most of the time. I don't even try on my tablet anymore...too many ads and malware.


Only way I can use this site on my tablet is with the Firefox browser with the Adblock Plus add-on. (Adblock browser is crap, and default browser Chrome doesn't offer add-ons.) Makes it a bit sluggier, and malfunctions once in a while, but it's far better than getting hijacked virtually the moment I come to this site.

I don't know why they can't just fix the ads around here. I don't have this problem with _any_ other site. :/


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Laptop. I've looked at it once or twice on my phone on the train but it was pathetic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tapatalk on my phone for the forums others laptop for the blogs section


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

My Smartphone is the only thing I have to use. I had a laptop 4 years ago before I moved. I kinda miss it but my phone will do. It's easier to carry around and stuff.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

strictly phone for months now since my trusty laptop died, it has been interesting modding this way haha, but I feel like I have it down mostly for now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laptop


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Desktop when I'm home. My phone when I'm out.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> strictly phone for months now since my trusty laptop died, it has been interesting modding this way haha, but I feel like I have it down mostly for now


Don't forget who brought you to the party 

....and for me it's 90% phone. The little demon in my hand(which sounds kinda dirty haha).


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Don't forget who brought you to the party
> 
> ....and for me it's 90% phone. The little demon in my hand(which sounds kinda dirty haha).


LOL! Yes thank you for getting me to use Tapatalk. This wouldn't work without it lol


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Phone. However I use the desktop version on my phone because mobile sites are generally doo-doo butter.

Posting can be kinda annoying sometimes. I lurk way more than I post so I can overlook it.


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

My phone. Can’t actually remember my login password but it’s saved on my phone so it’s easier just to logon on my phone!!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Used to be only laptop first 3 years then it broke, I upgraded my phone so I used it for a while, now I use my sisters laptop sometimes again aswell as phone if I'm away, I prefer laptop.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Desktop


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

1. Mobile Smart Phone. 

___In Depth___
#1 Tapatalk APP
#2 Chrome Brower {Desktop View}


I frequently switch from Tapatalk APP to Chrome. It is because I got so use to using the Browser before I had discovered Tapatalk. I like Tapatalk view of the forum. Dark Mode is on.


With VMs and PMs I have to go on my Brower. So I'm constantly switching.


2. Laptop. 

I often time use my laptop but this is only when I am writing in my SAS Blog. I don't like viewing my blog in Chrome on desktop view on my mobile phone. It is too small, my page be jumping and sticking and I dislike having to "pinch swipe" to zoom into the screen just so I could click on the Font Size button. {For the same reason this is why I don't go on SAS chat} My laptop make is so much easier. {I could use my tablet but that old thing is getting slow on me} LOL


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You can get a Chromebook for $120 on Black Friday.

https://weeklyad.target.com/promotions?code=Target-00181104&page=11


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

It's pretty close, but I think desktop inches it past laptop just about. 

I've tried using my phone years ago for internet stuff, and it was an exercise in frustration. (although I always buy cheap-ish phones over up to date ones)


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

I just use my laptop.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Laptop


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Phone.

In recent years, Ive always been on-the-go and have honestly used my laptop less and less in terms of social/lesiure related websites (even when at home). I used my laptop way more for this place during my early membership days though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

My phone's screen is too small for me to use it all the time, and my laptop is old and runs slow. I prefer using my desktop.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Laptop the majority of the time, phone every now and then.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Laptop.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tablet or phone. People who have said they stand the way it looks must not have switched the site over to desktop mode because it looks exactly the same on my phone/tablet as it would on a desktop/laptop.

I am surprised how many people still use desktops. I can't stand physically sitting at a computer having to direct all my attention to it. With my tablet I can lay in bed in comfort with the tv on and such. Computers are too tied down I find and it gets boring.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I can't stand to sit at a desk after a day at work. All day I'm sitting at a desk. I don't want to be sitting in the same position when I'm at home.

This site does look atrocious on a cell phone. The full version is too big for the phone's screen. The "desktop" (really mobile) version is so so. It only has light mode and isn't the easiest to navigate. The "enhanced mobile view" does have dark mode but 30% of the screen is taken up by various crap.

Enhanced mobile view:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


 :O

You've gotten a bit scruffy since last I saw you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


>












Thing about it is that I'm pretty sure after a while I'd get too lazy to move the monitor out of the way to stand up and lay down so I'd be looking for one that moves itself.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Thing about it is that I'm pretty sure after a while I'd get too lazy to move the monitor out of the way to stand up and lay down so I'd be looking for one that moves itself.


Moving the laptop to the side of the bed isn't so bad. What's been annoying me since I started using my living room is the moving the laptop from the bedroom to the living room and back again every day. I start getting paranoid about decreasing the battery's lifespan, so I was moving the charger from room to room also. I actually own 2 chargers because the 1st one was completely frayed. I attempted to use it the other day but it made some sort of zzzzz sound which freaked me out.

That's why I bought the iPad last week.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Moving the laptop to the side of the bed isn't so bad. What's been annoying me since I started using my living room is the moving the laptop from the bedroom to the living room and back again every day. I start getting paranoid about decreasing the battery's lifespan, so I was moving the charger from room to room also. I actually own 2 chargers because the 1st one was completely frayed. I attempted to use it the other day but it made some sort of zzzzz sound which freaked me out.
> 
> That's why I bought the iPad last week.


 If you have a newish iPad I think you can buy an adapter/converter type thing that plugs into the USB-C port that gives you an HDMI output for a monitor. From there, you could get a bluetooth keyboard with a trackpad on it and you should almost be able to use it like a computer.

I did something similar with my cheap Kindle Fire. Bought a USB hub that plugs into the micro-USB port and plugged my wireless mouse and keyboard into it. Interestingly, a mouse works just fine on Android. Because of the limitations of micro-USB, I don't think there's really a way to use it with an external monitor, however. My laptop does have an HDMI port but neither of my monitors support HDMI so I'd have to buy something to convert that to VGA.

At any rate, what I did was bought a 50 foot VGA cable and ran it to a second monitor beside my bed. So when I get tired of sitting in this chair, I just send the signal to the second monitor and move over there. But I do have a hideous video cable and headphone cable running across the floor. Small price to pay.


----------



## Sheeratty (Jul 31, 2013)

I mostly browse at work :afr


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Desktop*

I tend to use my desktop more than anything 'cause it's the most powerful computer I have. I can do everything on it, from development, playing around with Photoshop, playing games, etc.

I'm a bit of a privacy/security nut, so I tend to avoid browsing on my phone even though I have the same security provision on my mobile browser (Firefox).

I don't like Android very much (from a security perspective) but I probably wouldn't like iOS either (considering privacy).

I'm waiting for the Librem 5 to sellout so that I can buy either a 2nd gen or 3rd gen. We'll see.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Usually my desktop. I used to use my smartphone but I have a hard time typing accurate sentences or paragraphs on that and for some reason I can't get on here with it anymore anyway. Once in a while I use my laptop, but only if something is wrong with my computer. In fact, I'm not sure I've even been to this site on my laptop.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I tried it on my phone a couple times but It just gets bombed by ads and its hard to close them so I stuck to using my laptop permanently.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

My laptop and lubuntu.


----------

